# best paint for brake caliper



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

this has been posted 1000s of times,

but want to tart mine up this weekend, have layers of smooth silver hammer on from over the years, which has lasted.

but want something with more a shine to it, that will keep that that shine for while and easier to clean.


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

I had halfords red caliper paint on my clio, came out rather well  and was pritty durable


----------



## camper_88 (May 18, 2012)

Hammerlite is the best paint brand for metal. No questioned asked


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Hammerite


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Hammerite is what I usually use but it can take quite a long time to do - If you're just touching them up with the same colour it's fine, but if you need to do 3-4 coats to change the colour it can be very time consuming as even with thin layers it's quite a thick paint so takes a while to cure....

I know some people use the Hammerite thinners which would probably help!

I've been told recently something works well is buying something like VHT caliper paint, and spraying it into the lid before then brushing it on! I'm going to try it on my own car this week.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

You could apply one of the super duper sealants eg Opti-Coat, CarPro etc although this would only really make financial sense if you intend to use the remaining product on your paint


----------



## Tiggs (Feb 28, 2007)

As above, Hammerite smooth.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Foliatec....


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I use Halfords own Brake Paint and its been lasting well in looks and beating off stone chips etc. It dries quick which is a bonus and the brush washes out with Cellulose Thinners but not sure how many colour varieties are available as I went for blue which looks just like VXR Blue as used on Vectra VXR Brakes.


----------



## An-dy (Mar 19, 2011)

I've always used Hammerite smooth and its always lasted well, although I've only used black.


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

POR-15 here, works a treat :thumb:


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

I used Hammerite in my clio. Silver color. 

and I like it very much.


----------



## scoTTV6 (Jun 12, 2012)

Jalpac from b&q great stuff.
nick.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

These are my results using VHT paint.


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

VenomUK said:


> These are my results using VHT paint.


The Brembo part is that just stickers ? If so how did you attach them ? I wouldnt of thought a normal sticker would stay on.


----------



## deeman72 (Feb 14, 2007)

you can get vinyl caliper decals that do the job. i had some 'type r' ones of my old civic. they stayed on and lasted until i repainted the calipers again


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

That looks great, brushed on or painted?

I found a place in Nottingham that blast and powder coat the callipers like alloy wheels, if you send them in the post. :thumb:


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

deeman72 said:


> you can get vinyl caliper decals that do the job. i had some 'type r' ones of my old civic. they stayed on and lasted until i repainted the calipers again


Did you put laquer over it or just stick it on ?

Do you have a link ?


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

I used hammrite on mine on the ST and been fine also use hammrite on engine blocks


Brian


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Tips said:


> That looks great, brushed on or painted?
> 
> I found a place in Nottingham that blast and powder coat the callipers like alloy wheels, if you send them in the post. :thumb:


Any company details please Tips?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

johnnyguitar said:


> Any company details please Tips?


Here's the link johnnyguitar :thumb:


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

Bit of a stupid question I suppose, but whats the best way of masking up calipers/brake disk etc when your about to paint them?


----------



## mjn (May 16, 2011)

tangledmonkey said:


> Bit of a stupid question I suppose, but whats the best way of masking up calipers/brake disk etc when your about to paint them?


Taking them off would give you the best quality job, IMO.


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

tangledmonkey said:


> Bit of a stupid question I suppose, but whats the best way of masking up calipers/brake disk etc when your about to paint them?


If you do it while they are on the car just whack some masking tape on. I wouldnt worry about it anyway it will soon rub off


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

tangledmonkey said:


> Bit of a stupid question I suppose, but whats the best way of masking up calipers/brake disk etc when your about to paint them?


hmmm yeah...

mask off the bits you don't to want paint

this isn't rocket science....


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

DesertDog said:


> hmmm yeah...
> 
> mask off the bits you don't to want paint
> 
> this isn't rocket science....


Alright mate wind it in a bit

Thanks for the serious replies guys


----------



## SLM3 (Oct 3, 2012)

Cover openings where the pads are visible and the disc. Sometimes it is easier to remove the top bottle and let the caliper slide out whilst still being held in by the bottom bolt. Ofcourse this depends on which car you have but will allow you more access for better prep.
I will be doing a brake caliper refurb soon but will be taking them off as it will make life easier. painting the disc also to prevent rusting on the edges.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

VHT.caliper paint.


----------

